
Google Forces Developers to Stop Using PHP IMAP Extension - freescout
https://medium.com/@freescout/google-forces-developers-to-stop-using-php-imap-extension-ea935feb1770
======
generalpass
> Why to reinvent the bicycle and force the whole world to use SASL XOAUTH2
> protocol when the goal can be achieved within the standard IMAP
> authentication?

Because they can.

